
FlipCode is back, after 7 years - gavanwoolery
http://www.flipcode.com/misc/fc3_announce/
======
dinkumthinkum
I can't upvote this enough. Flipcode had some really great programming
articles on it, especially for the intermediate programmer. Many of the
articles are applicable to much more than game programming. Really good
practical stuff, not what I see on many blogs that people attempt to sell me
on as replacements for learning things from books.

~~~
CountHackulus
Absolutely agree. So much good stuff there. I can't even begin to name home
many times I've referenced articles there.

------
malkia
Good stuff! I loved flipcode back in the days...

For old time's sake, there is also the wonderful page of Hugo Elias -
<http://freespace.virgin.net/hugo.elias/> \- still relevant...

------
nilium
This is fantastic. I started out learning from flipcode's articles years ago,
and they were always great (I keep a personal mirror of the articles just to
go back and read now and then). I'm just really glad to see a site that was so
important to me brought back, especially since I hadn't found any other
community that really took its place. GameDev.net was useful, but the
community seemed impenetrable and often hostile to newcomers. I hope flipcode
turns out as awesome as it was back then.

------
quasistar
Congrats, Kurt! An entire generation of game devs bestow their most humble
appreciation for showing us the path to enlightenment. Hopefully the new
content will reflect the changing state of the field, for example: OpenGL ES
2.0 hacks for smartphones and WebGL.

------
l1ghtm4n
This is great news. I wrote some articles and made other contributions back
when Kurt had it live. Had a shirt too! My #1 hangout for that time,
invaluable resource for aspiring coders. Today's game DEV landscape has really
widened, though. Years ago you could be certain that a C++ vector class was
used by anyone, but today there are flash and webgl and iOS and android...
Makes me wonder if there's still a common thread at a code level.

------
mambodog
A lot of the content on flipcode has found new relevance in JS/canvas games
and demos where many classic software rendering techniques can be implemented
on top of the 2d context. In many ways I find the challenge of implementing a
renderer from top to bottom far more interesting than twiddling with high-
level APIs such as WebGL.

------
Sodaware
Flipcode had some amazing stuff, and taught me a lot. I can't believe it's
been away for 7 years.

------
coderespawn
I remember the day when flipcode closed down. I used to visit everyday to see
the image of the day (before gamedev had it). Hope it attracts an active
community again

------
bsenftner
I'm flipping somersaults! I love Flicode, and was very active there during
it's peak. Looking forward to it's return.

------
DirtyPunk
Will we see the return of IAMBRIANFELLOWS?

------
matticakes
perhaps its time to bring "the game programming megasite" back, too

